# R-Calf Sues Big 4 Packers.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/r-calf-sues-tyson-cargill-jbs-and-national/


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Anyone who has sat at a sale barn knows this has been the business arrangement as long as I have been alive. The only way my dad made a couple dollars.on beef was to bid it up a little. Usually if you fight a little you can get a half a buck to a little.over


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Ever since the boom we saw a few years ago I have noticed when Fat cattle get around $1.30 the imports increase. My thinking is that after $1.30 it is cheaper to import than to pay union wages in the slaughter plants.
Just one man's observation and opinion.

I do believe the lawsuit has basis and a good chance for success. Every time Fed Cattle prices get profitable, the slaughter numbers go down forcing a back log of cattle on feed.

The packers are all in bed together much the same as big oil.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Dairy beef are even getting screwed worse.2 packers buy the majority of them.If they have enough for kill and not bidding they are discounted $35 behind the colored beef.When I had them and they were good I'd get $3-5 behind the colored.

$30 less then used to be is $450 on 1500 lb animal.You don't see discounted dairy beef in the store!

Only way I'd raise them again is if I had them contracted,they offer a limited amount of contracts but almost a yr out.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Cy,

Holsteins sold very well before Tyson got caught processing them as Angus.

Holsteins do well on feed. Once they get around 600 lb. they grow off as well as any.


----------

